# Nach 7 Jahre soll neuer Rechner angeschafft werden...



## yansop (4. November 2012)

Hallo,

wie oben bereits erwähnt, soll ein neuer Rechner ins Haus!
Zu meinen Tätigkeiten gehören im wesentlichen Multimedia (BluRay brennen, Videos konvertieren und hin und wieder rendern, Musik und Fotos bearbeiten) und Officearbeiten.
Spiele eigentlich nie - sag niemals nie 

Da ich mir den Stress mit der Auswahl von Einzelkomponeneten ersparen möchte (bin zur Zeit in der Materie nicht gut eingearbeitet bzw. eingelesen), das System sauber aufeinander abgestimmt, stabil laufen und sauber zusammengebaut sein sollte, habe ich mich vorläufig auf ein Komplett-System von PCGH entschieden -> PC Games Hardware High-End-PC GTX660Ti-Edition

Ist daran etwas auszusetzten?

Mein Budget liegt etwa bei ca. 1000€ (± paar Euros) und möchte für das Geld natürlich das beste an PC haben und sollte Zukunftsorientiert sein (d.h. keine veraltete Komponenten, aktuelle Anschlüsse, ...)

Für Infos besten Dank, Gruß Yansop.

Edit: An diesem Gerät würde ich selbst noch einen BD-Brenner (LG) und zwei zusätzliche SATA-HDD's (Samsung) einbauen!


----------



## KaiTorben (4. November 2012)

Also selber bauen bzw bauen lassen (HWV) ist immer deutlich billiger. 

Sag mal, willst du Übertakten?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. November 2012)

Der vorgeschlagene PC ist etwas heftig im preis.
Für deinen Fall reicht die konfig

ci5 3450(70) ~170€
b75m ~60€
8GB ddr3 1600 ~30€
gtx660 oder HD7870 ab 190-230€
Gehäuse geschmacksache aber ein gehäuse mit USB3 wie asgard pro ~40€
Netzteil cougar a400 oder FSp aurum 400 ~55€
2TB HDD ~80€
128gb ssd samsung 830 ~80€
LG blueraybrenner 70€
maus ~30€
tastatur ~10€
mauspad ~5€
macht bei mindfacrory ~850€ ohne OS wie win 7 pro +60€
Dort zu finden Windows mit Plattform: Windows 7, Sprache: deutsch, Bit: 64Bit - Preisvergleich - ComputerBase


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Würde ein BeQuiet E9 400 Watt empfehlen. Gehäuse habe ich das Asgard Pro und das Bitfenix Shinobi, wobei das Shinobi ganz klar das bessere ist und nur 10,- Ocken teurer.

Den Xeon solltest Du dir auch mal anschauen : Xeon E3-1230 v2 im Test: Core-i7-Leistung für nur 200 Euro .

Graka rate ich zur 7870, nicht zur 660. 

Ansonsten ist die Zusammenstellung vom Architekteur okay.  Kein mATX Board nehmen.


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

Ja, ich weiss, selbst handanlegen ist immer billiger...ich zahle aber gerne etwas mehr für ein sauberes Sytem und habe selbst mit dem Zusammenbau keinen Stress!
Mit Übertakten habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung, wohl schon mal gehört...
Wozu soll das gut sein, wie übertaktet man und bringt es etwas für meinem Zweck?
Zubehör wie Maus, Tastatur, usw. nicht erforderlich!

Zusammenbauen lassen bei Hardwareversand wäre eine ernste alternative für mich, aber habe wie bereits erwähnt, absolut keine Ahnung was man zur Zeit an Einzelkomponeneten verwenden sollte...
Aber ihr könntet doch für mich dort mal nach meinen Anforderungen und Budget "meinen" perfekten PC zusammenstellen - das wäre klasse - damit ich mal einen Anhaltspunkt hätte!

Mfg. Yansop.


----------



## KaiTorben (4. November 2012)

Zusammenbauen lassen bei Hardwareversand wäre auf jeden Fall die bessere Variante!!!
Und um dir was schönes zusammen zu bauen sind wir ja da!


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

KaiTorben schrieb:


> Zusammenbauen lassen bei Hardwareversand wäre auf jeden Fall die bessere Variante!!!
> Und um dir was schönes zusammen zu bauen sind wir ja da!


 
Hört sich sehr gut an - bin auf das Ergebniss gespannt!!!
Habe soeben mal selbst "irgendetwas" bei HWV zusammengestellt und bin auf 1600€ gekommen.
Naja, immer nur das teuerste Auswählen bringts wohl auch nicht 

Aber das Budget von 1000 ±100 darf sehr gerne ausgereizt werden (möchte nicht an der falschen Stelle gespart haben wollen).


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiss, selbst handanlegen ist immer billiger...ich zahle aber gerne etwas mehr für ein sauberes Sytem und habe selbst mit dem Zusammenbau keinen Stress!
> Mit Übertakten habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung, wohl schon mal gehört...
> Wozu soll das gut sein, wie übertaktet man und bringt es etwas für meinem Zweck?
> 
> Mfg. Yansop.



Übertakten heißt, dass du den Takt erhöhst. Dies bringt mehr Leistung. Allerdings verlierst du dadurch die offizielle Garantie(in der Regel werden aber keine Kontrollen gemacht).
Normalerweise kann man den Takt immer etwas erhöhen, ohne die Spannung anzuheben. Wenn du aber noch weiter gehst(was ich dir vorerst nicht empfehle), dann musst du die Spannung erhöhen.
Erhöhst du die Spannung dauerhaft leicht, dann geht die Hardware früher Kaputt(kann aber trotzdem noch 3-10 Jahre laufen, je nach dem)
Erhöhst du die Spannung zu stark, dann geht die Hardware evtl. kaputt und ist irreparabel.
Fürs Übertakten sollte man sich zuvor informieren. Es gibt ein paar Dinge die bei Laien absolut tödlich sind z.B. Mainboard OC.
Übertakten wird meist mit Tools z.B. MSI Afterburner: MSI Afterburner - Download - CHIP Online oder direkt übers Bios.
Der Prozessormultiplikator wird z.B. in der Regel im Bios erhöht. Der Multiplikator vereinfacht das OCen und ist bei Prozessoren die Voraussetzung, dass man weit übertakten kann. Der Multiplikator kann allerdings nur bei Prozessoren mit dem Kürzel "K" erhöht werden.
Ein Nebeneffekt des Übertaktens ist die Temperaturerhöhung. Deshalb sollte man dann auf eine gute Kühlung setzen. Eine gute Kühlung kann meist aus der Hardware noch ein kleines Quäntchen mehr Takt rausholen und verrringert den Stromverbrauch ein wenig.
Durch das Übertakten selbst(v.a. Spannungserhöhungen) erhöht sich der Stromverbrauch.

Wie du siehst, ist Übertakten nicht allzu einfach und man sollte sich zuvor Informieren, ansonsten ist das Übertakten grob fahrlässig.

Edit: Der MSI Afterburner ist lediglich für GPU OC zuständig. Den Prozessor kannst du damit nicht übertakten


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Basic  ~ 84,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s  ~ 64,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3570 Box, LGA1155  ~ 181,-  

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9  ~ 33,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5 V2, AMD Radeon HD 7870, 2GB, PCI-Express  ~ 215,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock B75 Pro3, Sockel 1155, ATX  ~ 65,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail  ~ 71,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Alpenföhn Sella - 92mm, AMD/Intel  ~ 16,5,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil  ~ 50,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Enermax T.B.Silence Manual 12cm  ~ 7,5,-

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER BQT E9-400W 80+Gold  ~ 60,-

Rund 830,- Euro + 20,- Zusammenbau  

Ich denke, OC lassen wir einfach mal. Oder Du nimmst halt nen 3570K + Z77X-D3H + Macho Kühler.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html

Bei dem Budget könnte man auch ein Gigabyte Board nehmen und ein edleres Gehäuse (Fractal R4 z.B. ) http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=106


----------



## bludi007 (4. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Basic  ~ 84,-
> 
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s  ~ 64,-
> 
> ...



Warum nicht den Xeon? Der müsste besser geeignet sein fürs Rendern.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2012)

bludi007 schrieb:


> Warum nicht den Xeon? Der müsste besser geeignet sein fürs Rendern.


 
Weil Hardwareversand keine Xeon hat.
Du müsstest woanders kaufen und dann kann es teurer werden bzw. der Zusammenbau ist auch teurer.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. November 2012)

@ Rosigatton deine Zusammenstellung ist an sich nicht schlecht. Da er allerdings viele Konvertierungen macht und Bild-sowie Videobearbeitungen macht, würde ich zu dem Xeon raten.
Dazu noch mal 8gb Ram(macht insgesamt 16gb).

@TE welchen Monitor hast du?
1. Soll der PC möglichst leise werden? Wenn ja, dann wäre evtl. das Fractal Design R4 was(dir mangelts ja nicht am Budget ): Fractal Design Define R4 schwarz Midi Tower: PC-Gehäuse Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
2. Jetzt zum Monitor: Wie wäre es bei deinem Einsatzzweck mit einer Neuanschaffung und WQHD?: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html
Wie viel schreibst du? Wäre evtl. eine mechansiche Tastatur sinnvoll?


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Den jibbet nich bei HWV. Ansonsten würde ich auch den Xeon empfehlen, ganz klar .

Für Videos konvertieren und hin und wieder rendern sollte der 3570/3450 auch reichen .


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> @ Rosigatton deine Zusammenstellung ist an sich nicht schlecht. Da er allerdings viele Konvertierungen macht und Bild-sowie Videobearbeitungen macht, würde ich zu dem Xeon raten.
> Dazu noch mal 8gb Ram(macht insgesamt 16gb).



Dann musst du woanders kaufen. Nicht bei Hardwareversand.


----------



## bludi007 (4. November 2012)

Dann muss mal einer Hardwareversand informieren, dass Sie den Xeon aufnehmen müssen^^


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2012)

bludi007 schrieb:


> Dann muss mal einer Hardwareversand informieren, dass Sie den Xeon aufnehmen müssen^^


 
Du wirst lachen aber ich habe denen schon mal eine Mail geschickt wieso sie keine Xeon haben.
Die Antwort war verblüffend. 
Die Nachfrage ist zu gering.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du wirst lachen aber ich habe denen schon mal eine Mail geschickt wieso sie keine Xeon haben.
> Die Antwort war verblüffend.
> Die Nachfrage ist zu gering.



Die wollten dich nur verarsch..
Die Xeons sind die Preisleistungsbomben bei non OC Multimedia u. Gaming PCs


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

@ yansop

Wohnt keiner in deiner Nähe : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html 

Dann könntest Du bei Mindfactory bestellen .


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Die wollten dich nur verarsch..
> Die Xeons sind die Preisleistungsbomben bei non OC Multimedia u. Gaming PCs


 
Dann frag du mal Hardwareversand wieso sie keine im Angebot haben. 
Genauso kannst du Mind Factory fragen wieso sie kein MSI haben.


----------



## bludi007 (4. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann frag du mal Hardwareversand wieso sie keine im Angebot haben.
> Genauso kannst du Mind Factory fragen wieso sie kein MSI haben.


 Das hat mich auch schon gewundert.


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

bludi007 schrieb:


> Das hat mich auch schon gewundert.


 
wahrscheinlich sind die subventionen zu gering für msi boards^^


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich sind die subventionen zu gering für msi boards^^


 
Oder Mindfactory hat keine Lust mehr ständig MSI in die RMA zu schicken.


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Oder Mindfactory hat keine Lust mehr ständig MSI in die RMA zu schicken.


wären millionenverluste durch den gratis versand^^


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> @TE welchen Monitor hast du?
> 1. Soll der PC möglichst leise werden? Wenn ja, dann wäre evtl. das Fractal Design R4 was(dir mangelts ja nicht am Budget ): Fractal Design Define R4 schwarz Midi Tower: PC-Gehäuse Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
> 2. Jetzt zum Monitor: Wie wäre es bei deinem Einsatzzweck mit einer Neuanschaffung und WQHD?: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html
> Wie viel schreibst du? Wäre evtl. eine mechansiche Tastatur sinnvoll?


 
1. Ja, der PC sollte sehr leise werden, da dieser im Wohnzimmer steht (habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen, Danke für den Hinweis!)
Das Gehäuse finde ich auch sehr ansprechend und sieht Klasse aus!
2. Monitor kommt später, erstmal einen vernünftigen PC!
Mech. Tastatur? Ich habe im Moment die K800 von Logitech im Einsatz!



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Graka rate ich zur 7870, nicht zur 660.


 
Und welches Model genau? Asus, Gigabyte, 3D...???


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

Gigabyte


----------



## mr.4EvEr (4. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:


> Und welches Model genau? Asus, Gigabyte, 3D...???


 
Gute Modelle sind z.B.

Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz Edition 2048MB GDDR5 Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
oder XFX Radeon HD 7870 Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
oder GigaByte GV-R787OC-2GD (2048MB) Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de
oder Asus HD7870-DC2-2GD5 (2048MB) Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

An deiner Stelle würde ich entweder zur Sapphire greifen(sie ist gut und günstig)oder zur Asus.
Mein Favorit wäre die Asus. Der "geringe" Aufpreis von 12€ ist sie einfach wert .
Die DCII Kühlung ist eines der besten Luftkühlungen die derzeitig von der Platinenpartnern verkauft werden. Sie hat enormes Kühlungspotenzial und eine sehr gut eingestellte Lüftersteuerung, dadurch bleibt diese in allen Lagen extrem leise.



target2804 schrieb:


> Gigabyte


 
Bei dem aktuellen Preis: Asus! Zuschlagen 

Edit: Sry ich habe die falsche Asus verlinkt, wenn dann schon die V2 (kostet nur nen € mehr)
Asus HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2 (2048MB) Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Bin auch für die Asus. Habe die 7950. Kalt und unhörbar .


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Bei dem aktuellen Preis: Asus! Zuschlagen
> 
> Edit: Sry ich habe die falsche Asus verlinkt, wenn dann schon die V2 (kostet nur nen € mehr)
> Asus HD7870-DC2-2GD5-V2 (2048MB) Single GPU Grafikkarte: Grafikkarte Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de


 
Vielen Dank!

Bisherige Auswahl:

- Gehäuse: FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4
- Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
- Grafik: ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5 V2, AMD Radeon HD 7870, 2GB, PCI-Express

Welcher Ram ist zu empfehlen, Corsair? Welches Model genau?


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

Corsair vengeance lp 1600 MHz cl9


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> 8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,



Danke


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Bitte  .


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

Fehlt noch das MB..MSI, Gigabyte?
Und das Netzteil...be quit?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. November 2012)

Gigabyte Z77 D3H oder Z77X D3H


NT: be quiet E9 480 Watt


----------



## Caduzzz (4. November 2012)

Nimm den "Empfehlungs-Kassenschlager" e9 480w


----------



## ct5010 (4. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Gehäuse habe ich das Asgard Pro und das Bitfenix Shinobi, wobei das Shinobi ganz klar das bessere ist und nur 10,- Ocken teurer.


 
Hast du nicht auch noch das R4   

Naja das Asgard Pro ist nicht so das Gelbe vom Ei, finde ich zumindest, da würde ich - ganz ehrlich - lieber zum Sharkoon MS140 greifen.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Wenn es das Budget erlaubt : Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware, 

oder auch : 450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Gigabyte Z77 D3H oder Z77X D3H


 
Was ist bei der X-Variante der Unterschied?


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist bei der X-Variante der Unterschied?



Besser bestückt und nicht so äh... Blau^^


----------



## Westcoast (4. November 2012)

nimm lieber die 480 watt variante mit kabelmanagment. das gigabyte Z77X D3H ist super.


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

Ok, fehlt nur noch der CPU-Kühler?
Evtl. noch Gehäuselüfter für das R4?

Vorab mal riesen Dank an Euch, macht hier richtig Spass und fühle mich hier gut aufgehoben!!!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. November 2012)

Thermalright Macho Rev. A als Kühler


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

Die Lüfter des R4 kannst behalten. Brauchst keine andern


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Thermalright Macho Rev. A als Kühler


 
Leider bei HWV nicht gelistet, gibt es Alternativen?


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:
			
		

> Leider bei HWV nicht gelistet, gibt es Alternativen?



Ekl Brocken


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Die Lüfter des R4 kannst behalten. Brauchst keine andern


 
Danke für Info!
Auch gut, wenn die Gehäuselüfter des R4 in Ordnung sind, hoffentlich auch leise!


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Wenn Du stark übertakten willst, kannst Du noch 2 x 140mm dazu kaufen. Also 2 x 140mm vorne rein, 1 x hinten raus und 1 x hinten oben raus. Das sollte dann definitiv reichen .

Die Lüfter vom R4 sind sehr gut.  und leise . Ich lasse die über die integrierte Lüftersteuerung auf 5 Volt laufen. Unhörbar. Mit 7 Volt auch, bei 12 Volt hört man die Luft rauschen.


----------



## Jeanboy (4. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:


> Leider bei HWV nicht gelistet, gibt es Alternativen?


 
klar ist der gelistet  Du bist schon der 2., der das sagt hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)


----------



## Caduzzz (4. November 2012)

immer wieder gern von mir gepostet: der perfekte Airflow ... eigentlich reichen 2 Lüfter; Rest ist zum Übertakten oder Nerdtum pflegen, nehme mich da nicht aus


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Ekl Brocken


 
Nach Auswahl des CPU-Lüfters erhalte ich folgenden Hinweis:

Der von Ihnen gewählte CPU-Lüfter besitzt ein sehr hohes Eigengewicht. Beim Versand des Rechners kann dies zu einem Abreissen des montierten Lüfters führen und unter Umständen weitere Schäden verursachen. Deshalb wird der Lüfter bei Versandbestellungen von uns nicht montiert sondern grundsätzlich separat beigelegt. Durch Auswählen der Checkbox bestätigen Sie, diesen Hinweis erhalten zu haben und mit der Selbstmontage des Lüfters einverstanden zu sein. Wenn Sie den Lüfter nicht selber montieren möchten, wählen Sie bitte einen anderen, leichteren Artikel.

Was heist das genau?
Ist der Lüfter dann schon vormontiert und muss nur noch aufgesteckt werden oder muss dieser komplett mit Wärmepaste montiert werden?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. November 2012)

Der Brocken wird nicht montiert, falls du den Zusammenbau-Service von HWV nutzen möchtest


----------



## Caduzzz (4. November 2012)

ja, der_ Kühler_ mitsamt_ Lüfter_ wird nicht montiert


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Nö, da ist nix vormontiert, weil die schweren Kühler beim Transport aus dem Mainboard reissen könnten. Das wäre sehr unschön .


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Brocken wird nicht montiert, falls du den Zusammenbau-Service von HWV nutzen möchtest



Wäre aber einfacher zu montieren als der macho^^
Wenn man also nicht so viel Fingerspitzengefühl hat, besser den Brocken nehmen


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> klar ist der gelistet  Du bist schon der 2., der das sagt hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)


 
Aber nicht in dem Bereich, wo die einzelnen Komponenten für den PC zusammengestellt werden...
Hier erhalte ich unter dem Suchfilter "Thermalright" nur den True Spirit 120.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:


> Aber nicht in dem Bereich, wo die einzelnen Komponenten für den PC zusammengestellt werden...
> Hier erhalte ich unter dem Suchfilter "Thermalright" nur den True Spirit 120.


 
vermutlich weil die wissen was für ein Kassenschlager das ist den sie nicht verbauen, also gleich von der zusammenbauliste gstrichen 

edit: eben weil er zu schwer ist
edit II: ggf. über Warenkorb zusammensuchen und nicht über Hardware zusammenstellen oder wie das dort heißt


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Wenn Du stark übertakten willst, kannst Du noch 2 x 140mm dazu kaufen. Also 2 x 140mm vorne rein, 1 x hinten raus und 1 x hinten oben raus. Das sollte dann definitiv reichen .
> 
> Die Lüfter vom R4 sind sehr gut.  und leise . Ich lasse die über die integrierte Lüftersteuerung auf 5 Volt laufen. Unhörbar. Mit 7 Volt auch, bei 12 Volt hört man die Luft rauschen.


 
Im R4 sind standardmässig vorne ein 140mm und hinten ein 140mm Lüfter vorhanden, richtig?



caduzzz schrieb:


> vermutlich weil die wissen was für ein Kassenschlager das ist den sie nicht verbauen, also gleich von der zusammenbauliste gstrichen
> 
> edit: eben weil er zu schwer ist
> edit II: ggf. über Warenkorb zusammensuchen und nicht über Hardware zusammenstellen oder wie das dort heißt


 
Richtig. Wenn die bei HWV den CPU-Kühler sowieso nicht montieren, kann dieser gleich seperat über Warenkorb gekauft werden.
Habe schon mal einen CPU-Kühler gewechselt - ist also schon zu schaffen!

Edit: leider sehe ich keinen Hinweis, ob hier eine Wärmepaste mitgeliefert wird!
Muss diese seperat erworben werden? Welche?


----------



## ich111 (4. November 2012)

Du kannst so oder so alles über den Warenkorb kaufen und dann noch hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau dazu legen
Beim Macho musst du auch von hinten ans Board ran. Wenn die Aussparung groß genug ist gehts auch ohne ausbau des Boards


----------



## Caduzzz (4. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:


> Im R4 sind standardmässig vorne ein 140mm und hinten ein 140mm Lüfter vorhanden, richtig?


 
ja


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

caduzzz schrieb:


> ja



Auch ja . Musste eben was futtern.


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

ich111 schrieb:


> Beim Macho musst du auch von hinten ans Board ran. Wenn die Aussparung groß genug ist gehts auch ohne ausbau des Boards


 
Naja, das schreckt mich schon wieder ein wenig ab...
Muss beim Brocken das Board auch ausgebaut werden?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. November 2012)

Ohne Boardausbau ist es etwas fummelig ...


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne Boardausbau ist es etwas fummelig ...



Deshalb der Brocken.


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Ohne Boardausbau ist es etwas fummelig ...


 
Also muss vermutlich in jedem Fall (bei jedem Kühler) das Board ausgebaut werden...muss ich damit leben, doch noch Hand anzulegen...



target2804 schrieb:


> Deshalb der Brocken.


 
Defenitiv ohne Boardausbau?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. November 2012)

Ja ist aber trotzdem schwieriger als mit Ausbau.


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ist aber trotzdem schwieriger als mit Ausbau.



Es ist beim Brocken einfacher wenn das Board drin ist, da du dann nichts heben musst.
Die selbst klebenden Abstandhalter auf der Rückseite sind halt genial


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

Wird beim Thermalright und beim Brocken die Wärmeleitpaste mitgeliefert?
Und die Qualität auch ausreichend?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. November 2012)

Was nimmst du den jetzt?

OC PC oder mein Vorschlag.
Der Zusammenbau ich empfehle dir das Forum eigene Hilfe Samariter thread.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html
Meine konfig hat bewusst maus tasta dabei. nach 7 jahren wird wohl nee neue Peripherie nötig sein.
Mir graut es Kugelmaus und Tastenbrett ohne multmedia tasten. War damals Standard.


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:
			
		

> Wird beim Thermalright und beim Brocken die Wärmeleitpaste mitgeliefert?
> Und die Qualität auch ausreichend?



Ja


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Es ist beim Brocken einfacher wenn das Board drin ist, da du dann nichts heben musst.
> Die selbst klebenden Abstandhalter auf der Rückseite sind halt genial


 So lernt man weiter.

@yansop: ja die wird mit geliefert und die Qualität ist auch in etwa dieselbe, der Macho ist etwas stärker aber nur marginal.


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

Jip dann kann man von vorne die Gewinde reindrehen und den Kühler aufsetzen und festziehen


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Was nimmst du den jetzt?


 
Meine Zusammenstellung ist gerade noch in Arbeit und folgt in kürze...



Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Meine konfig hat bewusst maus tasta dabei. nach 7 jahren wird wohl nee neue Peripherie nötig sein.
> Mir graut es Kugelmaus und Tastenbrett ohne multmedia tasten. War damals Standard.



Meine bisherige Konfig:
Tastatur: Logitech Wireless Illuminated Keyboard K800
Maus: Logitech Performance Mouse MX
zus. für Win8 Pro 64Bit: Logitech Wireless Rechargeable Touchpad T650 (Steuern mit 13 Gesten)


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

Habe mir zum neuen Knecht vor kurzem die Sharkoon Nightwriter Tastatur für 20,- Euro gekauft. Kann nicht klagen. 

Bei K&M hat die 21,49,- gekostet .

Sharkoon Nightwriter, USB, DE (NTZS58) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Habe mir zum neuen Knecht vor kurzem die Sharkoon Nightwriter Tastatur für 20,- Euro gekauft. Kann nicht klagen.
> 
> Bei K&M hat die 21,49,- gekostet .
> 
> Sharkoon Nightwriter, USB, DE (NTZS58) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 ist die WI-FI oder mit Kabel?


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's in der Basic oder PC Upgrade Kit-Version?
Vermutlich reicht die Basic-Version, oder?

So, hier nun meine vorläufige PC-Zusammenstellung:

Artikel-Nr. HV20Y35KDE
Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155

Artikel-Nr. HV1138IEDE
Gigabyte Z77X-D3H, Intel Z77, ATX

Artikel-Nr. HV20CO69DE
16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz 16GB PC3-12800U CL9

Artikel-Nr. HV203FDDDE
FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 Black Pearl

Artikel-Nr. HV1030UHDE
ASUS HD7870-DC2-2GD5 V2, AMD Radeon HD 7870, 2GB, PCI-Express

Artikel-Nr. HVR480E9DE
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold

Artikel-Nr. HV12SPP1DE
Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Basic

Artikel-Nr. HV30THRFDE
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)

Artikel-Nr. HV207LS3DE
LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail

Artikel-Nr. HVZPCDE
Rechner - Zusammenbau

Gesamtkosten: 1.043,51€

Somit alles im Budget, ca. 90€ billiger als das von mir zuerst ausgesuchte Model von PCGH und dazu noch teilweise bessere Komponenten wie die PCGH-Variante!
Gigt es in dieser Zusammenstellung noch etwas auszusetzten bzw. besteht Änderungsbedarf?

Mfg. Yansop.


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

16 Gb RAM sind sinnlos.

Würde dir auch definitiv eine bessere Grafikkarte empfehlen.


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> 16 Gb RAM sind sinnlos.
> 
> Würde dir auch definitiv eine bessere Grafikkarte empfehlen.


 
Ok, dachte nur 16GB sind besser als 8GB...
Welche GraKa?


----------



## Rosigatton (4. November 2012)

7950 oder 7970 .

@ Power

Kabelgebunden. Wireless nur im Schlafzimmer .


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dachte nur 16GB sind besser als 8GB...
> Welche GraKa?



16 braucht man nicht für Games. Werden nie voll. Bei dem Budget wurde ich mindestens eine 7950 nehmen. Für 1000 Euro kann ich dir aber sogar ne 7970 unterbringen.
Schau mal in meiner Signatur der Leitfaden zum konfig finden. Da suchst du in der Rubrik Gamer pc mit OC nach der 1000 Euro konfig mit 7970 und ssd


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Graka rate ich zur 7870, nicht zur 660.


 
Deine Empfehlung


----------



## target2804 (4. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Empfehlung



Aber nur als Gegenargument zur 660. also bitte nicht die Worte im Mund umdrehen. Lies dir meinen Post davor durch und Schau in meinen Leitfaden.


----------



## yansop (4. November 2012)

War auch nicht ernst gemeint... 

Und auch hier stehe ich wieder im Walde:

welches Model von 7950 ist zu empfehlen?
Und welches von 7970?


----------



## target2804 (5. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:
			
		

> Und auch hier stehe ich wieder im Walde:
> 
> welches Model von 7950 ist zu empfehlen?
> Und welches von 7970?



Jeweils Gigabyte


----------



## Rosigatton (5. November 2012)

Ich habe die Asus 7950. Bin immer noch völlig begeistert . Nach stundenlangem Skyrim zocken, kalt und unhörbar  .


----------



## target2804 (5. November 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Asus 7950. Bin immer noch völlig begeistert . Nach stundenlangem skyrim zocken, kalt und unhörbar  .



Ist mit dem Windforce kühlkonzept von Gigabyte auch so


----------



## Rosigatton (5. November 2012)

Jepp, die sollen sich sehr ähnlich sein, von wegen, leise und kühl. Wollte auch erst die Gigabyte haben. K&M meinte, die können sie mir nicht besorgen . Halte ich für Fake, aber egal.

Jetzt muss ich halt mit der Asus leben   .


----------



## yansop (5. November 2012)

Ist das die richtige Gigabyte 7970 -> http://www2.hardwareversand.de/3072...+WindForce+3X,+3GB+GDDR5,+PCI-Express.article
Gibt drei Modelle zu Auswahl...


----------



## Rosigatton (5. November 2012)

Jau, das ist die richtige  .


----------



## target2804 (5. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das die richtige Gigabyte 7970 -> http://www2.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/55671/Gigabyte+Radeon+HD+7970+WindForce+3X%2C+3GB+GDDR5%2C+PCI-Express.article
> Gibt drei Modelle zu Auswahl...



Ja aber kleiner tip: Kauf die Karte bei mindfactory.
Da bekommst du 3 Games gratis dazu!!
Den Rest kannst ja bei hardwareversand kaufen und die graka selbst in den pc stecken


----------



## yansop (5. November 2012)

Hier meine aktuallisierte Zusammenstellung:

Artikel-Nr. HV20Y35KDE
Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155

Artikel-Nr. HV1138IEDE
Gigabyte Z77X-D3H, Intel Z77, ATX

Artikel-Nr. HV20CO73DE
8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Artikel-Nr. HV203FDDDE
FRACTAL DESIGN Define R4 Black Pearl

Artikel-Nr. HV1028IXDE
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express

Artikel-Nr. HVR480E9DE
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold

Artikel-Nr. HV12SPP1DE
Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Basic

Artikel-Nr. HV30THRFDE
Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW)

Artikel-Nr. HV207LS3DE
LG BH10LS38 Blu-Ray Brenner Retail

Artikel-Nr. HVZPCDE
Rechner - Zusammenbau

Gesamtkosten: 1.145,12€

Änderungsbedarf?


----------



## Rosigatton (5. November 2012)

Geiler fetter Rechner . Wenn Du bei Hardwareversand bestellst, bauen die den Macho nicht ein, weil der zu schwer ist  .


----------



## target2804 (5. November 2012)

Perfekt!

Wenn du Angst vorm Einbau des Kühlers hast empfehle ich den ekl Brocken, der ist Easy einzubauen ohne das Mainboard ausm pc zu holen.


----------



## Westcoast (5. November 2012)

das system sieht lecker aus, meinen segen hast und nichts zu meckern.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. November 2012)

Das artet hier zu einen ATI fan forum aus.
Nungut kann man so kaufen.


----------



## target2804 (5. November 2012)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:
			
		

> Das artet hier zu einen ATI fan forum aus.
> Nungut kann man so kaufen.



Du laberst sinnfrei. Geh ins Bett. Die 7970 ist gleichwertig mi der 670. aber ich wurde mir die 3 Games nicht entgehen lassen. Wenn die Aktion rum ist, ist es eher wieder egal was man kauft


----------



## Jeanboy (5. November 2012)

Alles Artikel über Geizhals in den Warenkorb gelegt? kommt mir nämlich etwas teuer vor^^


----------



## ich111 (5. November 2012)

Die Montage des Machos ist auch recht einfach, aber nur wenn man den Schraubenzieher hat.

Ich habe das mit dem mitgelieferten billig Schraubenschlüssel gemacht und das war mein erster wirklicher Rechner  Vorher habe ich nur RAM eingebaut und Graka getauscht und einmal einen Boxed aus- und wiedereingebaut


----------



## yansop (5. November 2012)

Zur SSD: BIOS AHCI aktivieren danach Betriebssystem und Programme installieren - Fertig?
Oder muss noch was beachtet werden?
Samsungtool nach Installation von OS ausführen?
Edit: ist das Thema Wasserkühlung noch interessant zu erwähnen oder bringt das nichts?



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Alles Artikel über Geizhals in den Warenkorb gelegt? kommt mir nämlich etwas teuer vor^^


 
Nein, alles direkt über HWV in den Warenkorb gelegt.
Aber danke für den Tipp, muss ich mal vergleichen was sich so noch sparen lässt...


----------



## target2804 (5. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, alles direkt über HWV in den Warenkorb gelegt.
> Aber danke für den Tipp, muss ich mal vergleichen was sich so noch sparen lässt...



Sind manchmal schon 3-4 Euro pro Artikel.


----------



## yansop (5. November 2012)

Danke, und zu vorherigen Fragen?
Siehe Post #103


----------



## target2804 (5. November 2012)

Die SSD istallation ist nicht genauso wie bei normalen HDD´s.
Das geschieht ca. so: 


> Nach dem Speichern des BIOS, einlegen des WIN7 Datenträgers und  Neustart des Rechners muss man auf die standardmäßige Verschlüsselung  des Laufwerks durch das Microsoft-Tool "Bitlocker" verzichten. Dies geschieht folgendermaßen:
> Nachdem  der PC vom Installationsmedium gestartet ist, kommt man zur Auswahl des  Tastaturlayouts und der Sprache. Hier stellt man das Gewünschte ein.  Jetzt selektieren Sie "*Computerreparaturoptionen*" sowie am unteren linken Bildschirmrand "*Systemwiederherstellungsoptionen*". Die Installationsroutine versucht nun, bereits installierte Windows Versionen zu finden.
> Unsere Wahl ist hier: "*Verwenden Sie Wiederherstellungstools, mit denen sich Probleme …*". Anschließend öffnen wir die "*Eingabeaufforderung*" mit Mausklick auf den Optionspunkt. Nachfolgende Befehle tippen wir nun in die Konsole ein und bestätigen diese mit "Enter":
> 
> ...


danach brauchst du keine tools mehr auszuführen^^


----------



## yansop (5. November 2012)

Danke für die verständliche Anleitung!
Wozu dient dann eigentlich das nicht zu gebrauchende Samsungtool?
Und nicht zu vergessen: Lohnt es sich das Thema "Wasserkühlung" anzuschneiden?


----------



## Rosigatton (5. November 2012)

Verzichte auf Wakü. Eine richtige ist nicht wirklich billig, und die Kompakt-Waküs sind meist zu laut und zu teuer. Eine gute Luftkühlung reicht völlig. Meine bescheidene Meinung .


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:


> Danke für die verständliche Anleitung!
> Wozu dient dann eigentlich das nicht zu gebrauchende Samsungtool?
> Und nicht zu vergessen: Lohnt es sich das Thema "Wasserkühlung" anzuschneiden?



Für eine WaKü muss man sich zuerst gut informieren und sollte locker mal 100€ einplanen. Wenn ein komplettes System gekühlt werden soll kommen schon mal einige hunderter drauf.
Also: Bleibe bei Luftkühlung...die reicht locker für Ottonormalverbraucher aus


----------



## target2804 (5. November 2012)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Für eine WaKü muss man sich zuerst gut informieren und sollte locker mal 100€ einplanen. Wenn ein komplettes System gekühlt werden soll kommen schon mal einige hunderter drauf.
> Also: Bleibe bei Luftkühlung...die reicht locker für Ottonormalverbraucher aus


 
100?^^ das 5fache und du bist dabei.


----------



## Rosigatton (5. November 2012)

Jepp target . Für 100,- Ocken bekommst ne Kompakt-Wakü. Ne richtige kostet eher soviel, wie target schreibt .


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2012)

Oder auch mehr. Nach oben gibt es wenige Grenzen.


----------



## yansop (5. November 2012)

Was beinhaltet eigentlich nun das Samsungtool für die SSD?
Kann damit die manuelle Geschichte lt. deiner Anleitung mit einfachen Klicks erledigt werden?


----------



## Softy (5. November 2012)

Klar kannst du Windows ganz normal auf eine SSD installieren, die Anleitung brauchst Du nicht. Ich verwende dann noch dieses kleine Tool hier: SSD Tweaker - Download - CHIP Online, das stellt alles optimal ein.

Mit dem Samsung Tool kann man halt so Sachen machen wie Firmware Update, ich glaube auch manuell trimmen und so Sachen.


----------



## yansop (5. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Klar kannst du Windows ganz normal auf eine SSD installieren, die Anleitung brauchst Du nicht.


 
Ok, bin schon etwas erschrocken, denn jedesmal bei einer Neuinstallation des OS so eine Prozedur...
Und was passiert, wenn OS und Programme auf die SSD installiert werden ohne weitere Anpassungen mit oder ohne Tools?
Wird nur die Lebensdauer verkürzt bzw. extrem verkürzt?


----------



## Softy (5. November 2012)

Wenn Windows 7 eine SSD erkennt, werden eh Dinge, die die Lebensdauer verkürzen, deaktiviert (z.B. die automatische Defragmentierung).

Wichtig ist eigentlich nur, dass Du vor der Windows Installation im BIOS den Storage Mode auf AHCI stellst, den Rest macht Windows automatisch.


----------



## yansop (5. November 2012)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Softy (5. November 2012)

Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Rechner 

Die Zusammenstellung sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## yansop (5. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:


> Hier meine aktuallisierte Zusammenstellung:
> 
> Artikel-Nr. HV20Y35KDE
> Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155
> ...


 
Preisupdate mit der Hilfe von Geizhalz: 1.100,35€
Gleiches System bei Alternate ca. 1.200€ "ohne" Zusammenbau - da ohne OS nicht möglich 
Bei Mindfactory mit Zusammenbau und Funktionstest für 1.172,93€



Softy schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Rechner
> 
> Die Zusammenstellung sieht sehr gut aus


 
Aber nur Dank eurer Hilfe, freu mich auch schon 



yansop schrieb:


> Preisupdate mit der Hilfe von Geizhalz: 1.100,35€
> Gleiches System bei Alternate ca. 1.200€ "ohne" Zusammenbau - da ohne OS nicht möglich
> Bei Mindfactory mit Zusammenbau und Funktionstest für 1.172,93€


 
Jetzt frage ich mich nur noch, wo das System bedenkenlos bestellt werden kann?
Wird der montierte PC bei HWV auch einem Funktionstest unterzogen wie bei Mindfactory?

Hört sich zumindest gut an, und dort muss dann wohl auch der CPU-Lüfter montiert werden...
und da weiss ich jetzt nicht, ob das gut oder schlecht ist...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. November 2012)

Wenn du den Kühler selbst einbaust, würde ich gleich den kompletten PC selbst bauen.
Bei Fragen einfach hier melden


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. November 2012)

bludi007 schrieb:


> Das hat mich auch schon gewundert.



Ist wirklich schade. Die Twin Frozr 3 Kühlung ist mit der DCII von Asus ebenbürtig. Hat meistens weniger Slots, das einzige Manko ist die nicht immer perfekte Lüftersteuerung.



yansop schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich nur noch, wo das System bedenkenlos bestellt werden kann?
> Wird der montierte PC bei HWV auch einem Funktionstest unterzogen wie bei Mindfactory?



Funktionstest ist schwachsinnig! Kostet bei HWV Aufpreis. Außerdem würdest du bei HWV kein "Never Settle" kriegen


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. November 2012)

Also bei neu wahre die mir nicht gehört als Unternehmer würde ich beim Zusammenbau Auftrag immer testen
RAm sowie prime95 Test für die korrekte temp Überprüfung.
Was HWV anbietet ist nur Zusammenbau ohne windows install ohne memtest86+ test, da können Montagefehler leicht übersehen werden.
Deswegen würde ich bei HWV den Zusammenbau nicht nehmen und eher bei alternate bestellen oder bei mindfactory
Oder bei unseren Samariter thread nen nerd auswählen und diesen nee leibliche Belohnung geben für den Zusammenbau und Test. ich bin käuflich daher kein Interesse an leibliches.


----------



## Softy (6. November 2012)

Wenn Du bei hardwareversand.de kaufst, die Komponenten immer über die geizhals-Links zusammensuchen. Das spart oft ein paar €


----------



## yansop (6. November 2012)

Bin gerade doch noch auf der Suche nach einem Alternativen Gehäuse ohne Fronttüre und habe dabei das Fractal Design Arc entdeckt.
Ist dieses eine Alternative ohne Fronttüre, schlichtes/edles Design, gut verarbeitet und leise mit den integrierten Lüfter?
Oder habt ihr besseres zu empfehlen?


----------



## Rosigatton (6. November 2012)

Nö, nix besseres. Das Arc ist auch ein Knaller. Die gleichen Maße wie das R4, also Platz ohne Ende, 3 Lüfter schon dabei etc.

Mit dem Teilchen machst Du bestimmt nix verkehrt  .


----------



## yansop (6. November 2012)

Und die drei Lüfter in Qualität und Lautstärke ok oder besser austauschen?


----------



## Rosigatton (6. November 2012)

Die Lüfter sind 1a .

Das kaufe ich mir auf jeden Fall : Fractal Design Seitenteil mit Fenster für Define R4 u Arc Midi Tower  .


----------



## yansop (7. November 2012)

Ich kann mich noch nicht zwischen dem Arc und dem R4 Gehäuse entscheiden...
aber ich möchte meine bestehenden drei Sata-HDD's in eines der zwei Gehäuse einbauen und benötige noch Stromkabel und SATA-Kabel.
Welche Kabel (guter Anschluss und passende Länge) muss bei einem dieser zwei Gehäuse verwendet werden???

Die Rede ist von 1x Samsung HD204UI und 2x Samsung HD203WI (jeweils mit 2000GB).
Sind diese noch gut genug für den neuen Rechner?

Allgemeine Frage:
- ist der I5 3570k getunt mit OC besser als ein I7 3770k?
Die Überlegung ist gleich auf I7 aufzuspringen...

- Lohnen 16GB Ram im vergleich zu 8GB Ram?
Der Preisunterschied ist sehr gering und möchte nicht an falscher Stelle gespart haben...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. November 2012)

Beim Spielen ist der i7 genau 2% schneller


----------



## yansop (7. November 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Beim Spielen ist der i7 genau 2% schneller


 
im Vergleich mit OC oder ohne OC des I5?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. November 2012)

Beide auf Standardtaktraten


----------



## yansop (7. November 2012)

Ok, den erhöhten Preis des I7 kann man sich dann wahrscheinlich sparen.
Und die grösseren Ram's?


----------



## soth (7. November 2012)

Das Mehr an RAM bringt dir in Spielen absolut nichts.


----------



## yansop (7. November 2012)

Spielen ist auch nicht meine oberste Prio - eher letzte...


----------



## Softy (7. November 2012)

Für aufwändige Videobearbeitung würde ich die 16GB RAM mitnehmen, der Aufpreis ist ja überschaubar.


----------



## soth (7. November 2012)

Ups
Fürs Videos Transcoding und gelegentliche Rendern benötigt man auch keine 16GB... 
Bei der Bildbearbeitung muss man es meines Wissens auch schon darauf anlegen, notfalls kann man aber immer noch 8GB dazustecken.

EDIT: Wie softy aber richtig sagt, für aufwändige Videobearbeitung könnte man 16GB nehmen.


----------



## yansop (7. November 2012)

Also besser 16GB Ram als auf I7 zu springen...
Meine bestehenden HDD's i.O.?
Welche Kabel bei dem Gehäuse für SATA und Strom?

PS: werde doch selbst den PC zusammen bauen, macht wohl mehr Sinn und weiss, was und wie ich es gemacht habe!


----------



## Softy (7. November 2012)

Wenn die Programme, die Du nutzt, von SMT (virtuellen Kernen) profitieren, ist der i7 bis zu 20-30% schneller, würde also mehr bringen als 16GB RAM.

Wenn die HDD's SATA Anschluss haben, kannst Du die weiter verwenden.


----------



## yansop (7. November 2012)

Muss ich nur noch herausfinden, welche Programme die virtuellen Kerne in Anspruch nehmen könnten...

Bleibt noch die Frage offen, welche Sata und Stromkabel für eines der zwei Gehäuse für meine bestehenden Sata-HDD's die richtigen sind?
Und sind bei der neuen SSD-HDD die passenden Kabel dabei?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. November 2012)

Beim Mainboard sind SATA Kabel dabei.

Wieviele, steht bestimmt auf der Herstellerseite.


----------



## Softy (7. November 2012)

Die passenden Stromkabel sind beim Netzteil dabei.

Wenn Du zusätzliche SATA Kabel brauchst: SATA 6GB/s in Festplattenkabel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## soth (7. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:


> Muss ich nur noch herausfinden, welche Programme die virtuellen Kerne in Anspruch nehmen könnten...


x264 kann das beispielsweise, sowie die meisten anderen Encoder (Audio und Video). Renderprogramme können das im Normalfall ebenso, wie auch viele Bildbearbeitungssoftware...


----------



## yansop (7. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Die passenden Stromkabel sind beim Netzteil dabei.
> 
> Wenn Du zusätzliche SATA Kabel brauchst: SATA 6GB/s in Festplattenkabel Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Welche Länge ist zu bevorzugen, 50cm? Abgwinkelt oder doch gerade?


----------



## Rosigatton (7. November 2012)

Ist doch Banane . Kommt auf dein MB und Gehäuse an. Deswegen gibt´s ja Kabelmanagement im Gehäuse. Was zu lang ist, wird hinterm Mainboardtray versteckt. Was zu kurz ist........

passt nicht  . Grundsätzlich sollten die Kabel passen und reichen, tun die aber nicht immer. Abgewinkelte können sehr sinnvoll sein, müssen´se aber nicht. Habe ein "Kabeltrauma" weil Gitarrist .

Schraub die Karre zusammen, dann siehst Du wo ein abgewinkeltes/längeres sinnvoll ist.

Falls Du einen "Big-Tower" kaufst, solltest Du direkt diverse Vedrlängerungen mitbestellen. Bei nem Midi-Tower nicht.


----------



## yansop (8. November 2012)

Jetzt ist mir nur noch aufgefallen, dass der gewünschte Corsair-RAM bei Gigabyte bei dem gewünschten Board nicht gelistet ist!
Ist das ein Problem?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. November 2012)

Nein, weil die Hersteller einfach nicht alle RAms testen können.


----------



## yansop (8. November 2012)

Hat der I5 im Vergleich zu I7 auch virtuelle Kerne?


----------



## TheJumper0 (8. November 2012)

Der I5 hat keine.


----------



## soth (8. November 2012)

Nein, der i5 bietet kein Hyper-Threading!
Das tun beim Sockel 1155 der Xeon E3 der nicht übertaktbar ist, sowie der i7 und i3.


----------



## yansop (8. November 2012)

Ok, jetzt verstehe ich den Unterschied I5 zu I7, Danke!


----------



## target2804 (8. November 2012)

Und der ist zum Gamen keine 100€ wert. deshalb wird der i5 empfohlen, denn HT bringt bei games eigentlich nichts.


----------



## yansop (8. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Und der ist zum Gamen keine 100€ wert. deshalb wird der i5 empfohlen, denn HT bringt bei games eigentlich nichts.


 
Wie bereits voher schon erwähnt, steht das Gamen bei mir an letzter Stelle...deshalb die Gedanken mit dem I7


----------



## target2804 (8. November 2012)

wenn du das geld für den i7 ausgeben willst, nimm ihn^^
ein xeon wäre doch auch eine option, wenn du auf übertakten verzichten könntest^^


----------



## yansop (8. November 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> wenn du das geld für den i7 ausgeben willst, nimm ihn^^
> ein xeon wäre doch auch eine option, wenn du auf übertakten verzichten könntest^^


 
Das übertakten möchte ich mir mal für später aufheben...sollte deshalb unbedingt vorhanden sein...
Habe mich nun auch entschlossen, denn Rechner selbst zusammen zubauen.
Letztendlich kenne ich mich nur zu gut, wenn ich jetzt einen I5 mit 8GB kaufe und schon vor dem Kauf die grössere Option im Kopf habe, werde ich diese Gedanken auch nicht los und werde es spätestens nach ein paar Wochen bereuen.
Deshalb gleich aus dem vollen schöpfen, zweimal zu investieren ist auch nicht gerade billig.
Eine bitte an euch: schaut bitte finaly auf mein zusammengestelltes System, ob so alles zusammen passt (nicht das ich beim zusammenbau das blaue Wunder erlebe) 
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU 
Das System wäre insgesamt nur 100€ teuerer als das vorher ausgesuchte mit I5 und 8GB Ram (I7 System= 1200€)



ich888 schrieb:


> Sehr gut


 
Nur beim Ram habe ich noch etwas Bauchschmerzen, da dieser bei Gigabyte bei diesem Board nicht gelistet ist.
Habe mir mal verschiedene Kundenrezisionen angeschaut und des öfteren von Problemen mit nicht gelisten Ram's gelesen


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. November 2012)

Die Hersteller können nicht alle RAMs testen.

Der passt


----------



## yansop (8. November 2012)

Dann bleibt mir nichts amderes übrig als dir zu vertrauen - und wehe ich habe Abstürze oder Freezer 

Hier mal z.B. zwei Aussagen von Kunden welche mich leicht irretieren, das es Probleme geben könnte (aber nicht muss):

1. Aussage: Die Abstürze liegen wohl am Ram, der nicht in der Liste von Gigabyte gelistet ist.
Werde mir jetzt zugelassenen Speicher bestellen und hoffe, dass mir dann Abstürze erspart bleiben.

2. Aussage: Das Z77X-D3H läuft mit einem Core i7-3770K, 16 GB Corsair (ja ich habe die aktuelle Kompatibilitätsliste geprüft).


----------



## Softy (8. November 2012)

Wenn Du auf Nummer totsicher gehen willst, nimm RAM aus der Kompatibilitätsliste. Aber das besagt nur, dass der Hersteller den RAM auf dem Board getestet hat, mehr nicht.

Im Moment gibt es 1597 verschiedene RAM-Riegel / -Kits verschiedene RAM-Riegel / -Kits  Kein Hersteller kann die alle testen. Soviele Praktikanten gibt es gar nicht


----------



## yansop (8. November 2012)

Dieser hier z.B. ist bei Gigabyte gelistet -> http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=52942&agid=1193 
Ist doch der gleiche wie der zuvor ausgesuchte, nur schnellere Zeiten mit CL8-8-8-24, richtig?
30€ mehr wie der CL9 (9-9-9-24) würde ich für ein bischen Sicherheit in Kauf nehmen...


----------



## Softy (8. November 2012)

Da wirst Du aber keinen Unterschied merken zwischen CL 9 und CL8. Ich würde den mit CL9 nehmen, der läuft schon


----------



## yansop (8. November 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Da wirst Du aber keinen Unterschied merken zwischen CL 9 und CL8. Ich würde den mit CL9 nehmen, der läuft schon


 
Vielen Dank!!!

Ich bin noch im Besitz eines fünf Jahren altes TFT-Monitors (Samsung SyncMaster 225MW 22 Zoll).
Ist dieser eigentlich bei diesem neuen PC-System zu gebrauchen oder sollte da auch nach einem neuen umgeschaut werden?


----------



## Softy (11. November 2012)

Wenn Du mit dem Monitor zufrieden bist, behalte ihn. Wenn nicht, tausche ihn aus


----------



## yansop (11. November 2012)

Die Frage bezieht sich eigentlich nur darauf, ob ich mit einem neuen mehr Vorteile hätte als mit dem alten?
In fünf jahren passiert so ziehmlich viel und die Technik ist rassend schnell...


----------



## soth (11. November 2012)

Es gibt jetzt IPS-Panel mit schneller LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung und 120/144Hz Monitore, aber das war es dann auch so ziemlich. PVA/MVA und PLS-Monitore sind noch neu...

Ansonsten: 
TN ist immer noch schlecht, es gibt kaum bezahlbare Monitore mit einer Auflösung von 2560x1440/160 und eine riesige weltbewegende neue Technologie gibt es in dem Bereich auch nicht. 
Also fast alles beim Alten


----------



## yansop (11. November 2012)

Auf die schnelle kann ich jetzt mit den Begriffen nichts anfangen, aber so wie ich es heraushöre, kann ich beim alten bleiben und muss mich damit nicht verstecken...?


----------



## Jeanboy (12. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:


> Auf die schnelle kann ich jetzt mit den Begriffen nichts anfangen, aber so wie ich es heraushöre, kann ich beim alten bleiben und muss mich damit nicht verstecken...?



naja, eig schon 

Aber wenn du mit ihm zufrieden bist, gibt es keinen Grund für einen neuen Monitor


----------



## yansop (12. November 2012)

Dann bitte ich mal um Vorschläge für einen neuen!
Voraussetzungen:
- 22 Zoll
- eingebaute Lautsprecher
- Anschluss eines externes Empfängers (z.B. Satreceivers)
- für den externen Empfänger die Funktion "Bild in Bild"


----------



## Softy (12. November 2012)

Falls Du *ab* 22 Zoll meinst, der hier hat eine Bild-in-Bild Funktion: ASUS VE278Q, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## yansop (12. November 2012)

Nein, 27" ist wegen Platzmangel zu groß, 22-23" wäre optimal...


----------



## KastenBier (12. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:


> - Anschluss eines externes Empfängers (z.B. Satreceivers)


 
Verstehe ich darunter soetwas wie HDMI? Letzendlich habe ich einen gefunden: Den *Samsung SyncMaster T22B300EW*. Hat alles was du wolltest, Bild in Bild, Lautsprecher, HDMI und 22". Wie der qualitativ nun ist, kann ich auch nicht sagen.


----------



## yansop (12. November 2012)

Und wenn sich Qualitativ nichts verändert oder verbessert, kann der alte bleiben.
Es scheint, dass sich keine große Verbesserung auftut...


----------



## Softy (12. November 2012)

Ja, in Deinem Fall würde ich dann beim alten Monitor bleiben. Es gibt afaik keine IPS- oder  120Hz-Monitore mit den von Dir gewünschten Features.

Aber Du kannst ja hier mal einen Thread aufmachen: Monitore


----------



## yansop (12. November 2012)

Danke für die Bestätigung!

So, habe nun hier den Eizo FS2333-BK DVI+2xHDMI IPS Monitor stehen!
Jetzt bin ich gerade bei der Auswahl der GraKa...
Empfohlen wurde mir hier die Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD)
Jetzt habe ich aber in den Bewertungen gelesen, dass die Lüftergeräusche und das Spulenfieben zu laut wären!?
Also, auf eine laute GraKa habe ich echt keine Lust... gibt es Alternativen?
Vielleicht eine Asus die bessere Wahl?

Achja, ein Gehäuse habe ich auch schon: Define R4 PCGH-Edition


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

Dass mal ein defekter Lüfter dabei ist, kann schon mal passieren. Ebenso kann es sein, dass eine Grafikkarte bei hohen fps zu fiepen anfängt. Da hilft es dann nur, die Karte umzutauschen.

Ich würde die Gigabyte nehmen, oder ein Sapphire Dual Fan.

Sehr leise ist auch die Asus GTX 670 DC-II


----------



## yansop (25. November 2012)

Meinst du diese: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-DirectCU-II-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

Warum gibt es nur so viele ähnliche die sich kaum unterscheiden lassen?
Diese hat nur 2 GB statt 3 Gb Speicher?
Von den Bewertungen wohl besser als die Gigabyte HD7970, bisher hatte ich nur Atikarten....und das Spielepacket gibt es auch nur bei den Atikarten...


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

Ja, die meine ich. Die ist zwar etwas langsamer als die HD7970, aber sparsamer unter Last und daher auch leiser. 2GB VRAM reicht gut aus für FullHD Auflösung.

Bei der GTX 670 sind auch 2 Spiele gratis dabei.

Du machst weder mit der GTX 670 noch mit der HD7970 was falsch


----------



## yansop (25. November 2012)

Da es anscheinend keine perfekte 7970 geben soll, werde ich es wohl das erste mal mit einer nVidiakarte (GTX680) probieren!


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

Der Aufpreis zur GTX 680 lohnt aber nicht. Die GTX 670 ist nur ~10% langsamer, da merkst Du keinen Unterschied. Außerdem gibt es kaum leise Modelle der GTX 680.


----------



## yansop (25. November 2012)

Ich meinte natürlich die GTX670 
Ist das hier die Asusvariante 7970:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-DirectCU-II-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

Wer die Wahl hat hat die Qual - obwohl von dieser Karte auch nur positives zu lesen ist als im Vergleich zu der Gigabyte...


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2012)

Ja das ist die Asus Version der AMD Karte. Kannst du nehmen.


----------



## yansop (25. November 2012)

Da kein HDMI-Anschluss leider auch ausgeschieden!
Da bin ich wieder bei der GTX670 von Asus...


----------



## Threshold (25. November 2012)

Spielt keine Rolle. Du kannst Displayport nehmen.


----------



## yansop (25. November 2012)

Aber nicht bei Bild und Tonübertragung, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

Doch,  DisplayPort kann auch Audio übertragen.


----------



## yansop (25. November 2012)

Aus dem Monitor-Forum:

"Es ist bei solchen Monitoren egal, womit du diese anschließt. Alle drei Eingänge sind Digital. Wobei HDMI auch Ton übertragen kann. DVI u. Displayport können hingegen immer mehr als 60hz (z.B. 120) wiedergeben u. sind immer 3d tauglich. Ältere und günstige HDMI Anschlüsse können das nicht. In deinem Fall ist es also egal, welchen Anschluss du nimmst. Außer, du nimmst wirklich einen Monitor mit integrierten Lautsprechern"


----------



## Softy (25. November 2012)

> *DisplayPort* ist ein durch die VESA genormter, universeller und lizenzfreier Verbindungsstandard für die Übertragung von Bild- und* Ton*signalen.


DisplayPort


----------



## yansop (25. November 2012)

Danke für die Aufklärung!
Aufgrund der geringen Lautstärke der Asus GTX 670 wird es wohl diese werden!


----------



## Klutten (25. November 2012)

@ yansop

Ich habe im Threadverlauf an etwa 10 Stellen Doppel- und Dreifachbeiträge von dir zusammengefügt. Gewöhne dir bitte an, den "Bearbeiten"-Button und auch die Funktion für mehrere Zitate zu nutzen.


----------



## yansop (25. November 2012)

Ok, werde mich bemühen, mich daran zu halten!


----------



## yansop (26. November 2012)

yansop schrieb:


> Danke für die Aufklärung!
> Aufgrund der geringen Lautstärke der Asus GTX 670 wird es wohl diese werden!


 
Lohnt sich bei diesem Modell die OC-Variante?
Ist die normale Version auch übertaktbar?
Oder wo liegen sonst die Unterschiede?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (26. November 2012)

Nein, die Top lohnt sich nicht.
Der FPS Unterschied ist zu gering.

Ja, man kann die normale übertakten.

Die Unterschiede liegen nur an der Taktfrequenz.


----------



## Softy (26. November 2012)

Die OC-Variante würde ich nur kaufen, wenn sie nur geringfügig teurer ist.

Die normale Version ist auch übertaktbar. Allerdings erlischt (offiziell ) die Garantie, wenn Du übertaktest.


----------



## yansop (26. November 2012)

von normaler 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 
zu OC 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 
gerade mal 2Euro unterschied - deshalb meine Frage!
D.h. in dem Fall die von Haus aus übertaktete mit Garantie?

Edit: Für meinen Eizo-Monitor ausreichend?


----------



## Softy (26. November 2012)

JA, dann die OC-Variante


----------



## Jeanboy (26. November 2012)

Es geht nicht um den Monitor, sondern um die Auflösung... Full HD schafft die GTX670 sehr gut, alles darüber ist mit Abstrichen zu genießen


----------



## yansop (28. November 2012)

Bin gerade am Netzteil einbauen.
Kommt nun der Lüfter der Netzteils nach unten zum Boden des R4 oder in das Gehäuse zeigend?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (28. November 2012)

Nach unten, so greift das NT nicht in den ,,Kühlkreislauf'' ein.


----------



## Threshold (28. November 2012)

Wenn du unter dem Case genug Luft hast kannst du ihn mit dem Lüfter nach unten einbauen.
Hast du aber einen langen Wollteppich solltest du das Netzteil mit dem Lüfter nach oben einbauen.


----------



## yansop (28. November 2012)

Werden die SATA-HDD's nur noch in das R4-Gehäuse eingelegt ohne zu verschrauben?
Bin schon ewig am tüfteln...


----------



## Rosigatton (28. November 2012)

Die werden schon noch verschraubt. Eine SSD kannst Du einfach reinlegen. Sind aber auch passende Bohrungen zum verschrauben in den Slots.


----------



## yansop (29. November 2012)

Jetzt habe ich noch 3x 2-Pin-Stecker von Front übrig!
Diese kann ich auf dem Board nicht zuordnen?!
Den Stromstecker von Front anschließen?


----------



## Rosigatton (29. November 2012)

Die Anschlüsse sind meist unten rechts auf dem Board. Musst nur mit Plus und Minus aufpassen. Guck ins Handbuch .

An/Aus, LED und Reset Schalter, woll?


----------



## yansop (29. November 2012)

Nein, nicht die Minibuchsen!
Sind etwas größere Stecker und keine Buchsen!


----------



## Rosigatton (29. November 2012)

2-Pin Stecker . Lüftersteuerung ?

Wenn Du nur die beiden verbauten Luffis anschliesst, bleibt logischerweise ein Stecker übrig .

Kann nur die Lüftersteuerung sein.


----------



## yansop (29. November 2012)

Ist ein Stecker, welche für 3 Pins vorgesehen ist, aber nur 2 Pins eingebaut...ca. 10x6mm

Edit: du hast mal wieder recht!!!
Ich Idiot habe die Lüfter direkt ans Board angeschlossen...


----------



## Rosigatton (29. November 2012)

Ist ja nix passiert . Auf 12 Volt rauschen die Luffis. Auf 7 und 5 Volt sind die unhörbar .

Und, ist das ein geiles Gehäuse oder ist das ein geiles Gehäuse  ?


----------



## yansop (29. November 2012)

Habe die PCGH-Ausführung!
Einsame Spitze!!!


----------



## Rosigatton (29. November 2012)

Ist der "Magic Moment" schon vorbei, wo Du das erste Mal den Powerknopf drückst?


----------



## yansop (29. November 2012)

Wird erst morgen passieren!
Grafik kommt erst Morgen und ich muss in 4 Std. bei der Arbeit sein, deshalb Good Night!


----------



## Rosigatton (29. November 2012)

Okay. Gog Night und bis nachher .


----------



## yansop (30. November 2012)

So, gerade ist die GTX670 angekommen!
Muss ich nun 2x die Stromkabel an der GraKa anschließen (VGA 1 und 2)?


----------



## soth (30. November 2012)

Natürlich, sonst wären keine 2 Anschlüsse dran


----------



## TheJumper0 (30. November 2012)

Jap einfach beide dran hängen 

Und läuft er schon ?


----------



## yansop (30. November 2012)

Yepp - läuft!
Versuche gerade das Biosupdate von F9 zu F16 zu machen...
Ins BIOS mit Entf, danach F8 für Q-Flash, Stick mit Update F16 auf USB-Stick und eingesteckt, ich kann aber Update from Drive nicht auswählen...

Edit: läuft nun!


----------



## yansop (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

ich versuche vergebens mein System mit Win8 komplett neu zu installieren.
Ich habe von Windows-CD gebootet - Datenträger komplett gelöscht und neu installiert.
Aber nach der Fertigstellung sind immer noch die eigene Einstellungen (Desktop, Favoriten,... usw.) vorhanden!

Wie ist die richtige Vorgehensweise???


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Dezember 2012)

Kann es sein, dass du nur die Win8 Upgrade Version hast ?


----------



## yansop (5. Dezember 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du nur die Win8 Upgrade Version hast ?


 
Nein, die Vollversion (Pro).
Es war vorher schon win8 drauf und möchte win8 komplett neu installieren (Fabrikneu)...


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2012)

Dann sind vermutlich noch versteckte Partitionen auf der Festplatte?


----------



## yansop (5. Dezember 2012)

hat es evtl. mit dem Microsoftkonto zu tun, das dort die Einstellungen gespeichert und synchronisiert werden?


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2012)

Ja, das könnte auch sein. Ich würde Windows mal mit einem lokalen Konto installieren.

Und schau bei der Installation mal, ob noch versteckte Partitionen vorhanden sind (also nicht Expressinstallation, sondern benutzerdefiniert und dann auf Laufwerkoptionen klicken).


----------



## yansop (5. Dezember 2012)

Softy schrieb:


> Ja, das könnte auch sein. Ich würde Windows mal mit einem lokalen Konto installieren.
> 
> Und schau bei der Installation mal, ob noch versteckte Partitionen vorhanden sind (also nicht Expressinstallation, sondern benutzerdefiniert und dann auf Laufwerkoptionen klicken).


 
Ich installiere immer benutzerdefiniert und lösche alle Partitionen auf der SSD...
Wie installiere ich mit einem lokalen Konto?
Ich muss doch die Emailadresse des Kontos bei der Installation angeben.... welches ich sowieso nicht benutzen möchte, war aber gezwungen, bei Microsoft ein Konto anzulegen welches ich auch sehr gerne wieder gelöscht haben möchte !!!


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2012)

yansop schrieb:


> Ich muss doch die Emailadresse des Kontos bei der Installation angeben.... welches ich sowieso nicht benutzen möchte, war aber gezwungen, bei Microsoft ein Konto anzulegen welches ich auch sehr gerne wieder gelöscht haben möchte !!!


 
Irgendwie ein Grund Windows 8 zu ignorieren und bei Windows 7 zu bleiben.


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2012)

yansop schrieb:


> Ich installiere immer benutzerdefiniert und lösche alle Partitionen auf der SSD...
> Wie installiere ich mit einem lokalen Konto?
> Ich muss doch die Emailadresse des Kontos bei der Installation angeben.... welches ich sowieso nicht benutzen möchte, war aber gezwungen, bei Microsoft ein Konto anzulegen welches ich auch sehr gerne wieder gelöscht haben möchte !!!



Musst Du nicht, Du hast die Auswahlmöglichkeit "mit lokalem Konto installieren" oder so ähnlich. Bei dem Screen halt, wo man die email-Adresse zum einloggen eingeben soll: Windows 8 ohne Windows Live ID, Microsoft Account installieren


----------



## yansop (5. Dezember 2012)

Ok und Danke, habe ich gerade auch herausgefunden - hätte ich das nur mal früher gewusst...
Hoffentlich kann ich noch das durch meine Dummheit erstellte Konto bei Microsoft loswerden -> Account löschen


----------



## Softy (5. Dezember 2012)

Naja, viele Apps funktionieren nicht ohne Account (, aber natürlich Taktik von M$) Daher habe ich auch eine live.de Adresse angelegt, ist halt jetzt quasi ein toter Briefkasten


----------



## yansop (9. Dezember 2012)

So, nachdem ich dank eurer Hilfe einen neuen Rechner habe und viele Probleme inzwischen auch selber lösen konnte habe ich eine letzte Frage zu den Treiber:

Ich habe alle Treiber über das Windows-Update bezogen, bis auf einen fehlenden Treiber für meinen Scanner, welchen ich dann manuell installiert habe.
Mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass es bei einem PC-Start oder Neustart in meinen Monitorlautsprecher ein leichtes Kratzen zustande kommt.

Bewege ich den Schieber für die Lautsprecher in der Taskleiste ein paar Mal ist Ruhe (bei den ersten zweimal bewegen bekomme ich auch noch keinen Windows-Signalton).
Müsste ich evtl. noch den Chipsatztreiber manuell installieren oder an was könnte das liegen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (9. Dezember 2012)

Hast du den Chipsatztreiber noch nicht installiert ?
Benutze mal dieses Programm, das habe ich selbst auch benutzt 
Das findet alle fehlenden Treiber.
SlimDrivers - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## yansop (9. Dezember 2012)

Bevor ich jetzt unüberlegt ein falsche Handlung tätige ein paar grundlegende Fragen:

- im Gerätemanager werden keine fehlende Treiber angezeigt, ist trotzdem ein Chipsatztreiber von Nöten?
- wird der Chipsatztreiber nicht mit dem Windowsupdate installiert?
- ist grundsätzlich die Installation dieses Treibers zu empfehlen?
- welche Version von Gigabyte ist zu verwenden: "Intel Management Engine Interface" (54,48 MB) oder reicht "Intel INF Installation" (1,24 MB)?


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2012)

1. Ja ist er. Windows hat Standard Treiber damit es läuft. Aber besser sind die TRreiber vom Hersteller. 
2. Nein. Über Windows Update kommt nur Updates wenn eine Hardware gar keine Treiber hat.
3. Klar. Immer rauf damit.
4. Nimm die mit dem Setup. Ist einfacher.


----------



## yansop (9. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ein Setup haben beide Versionen.
Aber ich denke, die kleine Version ist ausreichend, wenn man nur den Treiber ohne zusätzliche Software möchte...


----------



## Softy (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde gleich den Aktuellsten installieren (9.3.0.1026): Intel Chipsatztreiber Download - ComputerBase


----------



## yansop (9. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt habe ich bereits die INF-Variante V9.3.0.1021 installiert, das Kratzen der Lautsprecher nach einem Neustart immer noch vorhanden.
Bewege ich den Schieber in der Taskleiste das erste Mal = keinen Bestätigungston von Windows (nur optisch)
Bewege ich den Schieber in der Taskleiste das zweite Mal = Bestätigungston von Windows (mit optisch)

OS= Windows 8 pro
Monitor mit HDMI angeschlossen (für Bild und Ton)

Edit: habe nun unter Systemsteuerung -> Hardware und Sound -> Sound die Systemsounds folgendermaßen verändert:
die Option "Windows-Startsound wiedergeben" aktiviert.

Ich höre zwar keinen Startsound beim booten durch vermutliche zu schnelle SSD-Festplatte.
Aber nach dem Booten ist das Kratzen der LS weg und wenn ich den Schieber in der Taskleiste bewege, erhalte ich schon beim erstem Mal bewegen einen Windowston.
D.h. es werden vermutlich zwei Geräte und / oder Treiber geladen???
Durch den Windowsstartsound ist bereits das richtige Gerät geladen???


----------



## Softy (9. Dezember 2012)

Hast Du eine dedizierte Soundkarte oder den onboard Sound?

Schau mal im Autostart (im Taskmanager), ob und welche Einträge da bezügl. Sound stehen.


----------



## yansop (9. Dezember 2012)

Unter Autostart im Taskmanager kein Audioeintrag!
Sollte ich evtl. den Audio-OnBoard-Treiber von Gigabyte nachinstallieren?


----------



## Softy (9. Dezember 2012)

Ja, auf jeden Fall. 

Ich dachte, das hättest Du schon gemacht.


----------



## yansop (9. Dezember 2012)

So, den Gigabyte Audio-Treiber installiert und ist nun auch im Autostart...
In der Software habe ich drei verschiedene Anschlussvarianten: Lautsprecher, SPDIF Ausgang und SPDIF HDMI.
Ich setze SPDIF HDMI als Standardgerät - habe nun aber keinen Ton mehr (bei allen drei Anschlussvarianten)!

Helft mir bitte mal auf die Sprünge (irgendwie versteh ich es nicht richtig)!
Bei diesem Audiotreiber wird eine Konfigurationssoftware (HD VDeck) mitinstalliert, in welcher sich die Audioeingänge anpassen lassen.
Aber ich verwende doch bei meinem OnBoard-Sound überhaupt nicht diese Anschlüsse (die drei Varianten habe ich oben bereits erwähnt), sondern benutze den HDMI-Ausgang meiner GTX670.

Also ist doch dieser Treiber bzw. die Software für mich Mist, oder?
Muss die Grafikkarte mit dem OnBoard-Sound mit einem zus. Kabel verbunden werden?


----------



## Softy (9. Dezember 2012)

Achso, Du verwendest die Grafikkarte für die Soundausgabe? Dann kannst Du den onboard Sound wieder deinstallieren und in der Systemsteuerung -> Sound das passende Wiedergabegerät auswählen.

Aber der Monitorsound ist doch unterirdisch schlecht  Wieso schließt Du keine Boxen an den onboard Sound an?


----------



## yansop (10. Dezember 2012)

So, nun habe ich herausgefunden das wenn ich win8 mit dem UEFI- Laufwerk installiere ich bei jedem PC-Start und Neustart jedesmal die NumLock-Taste der Tastatur bei der Anmeldung drücken muss.
Installiere ich aber das OS nicht mit dem UEFI (normales Laufwerk) habe ich mit der NumLock-Taste keine Probleme.
Habe ich nun irgendwelche Nachteile, wenn Windows nicht im UEFI-Modus installiert wird?
Oder gibt es für das UEFI ein eigenes Menü, in welchem die NumLock aktiviert werden kann?


----------

